# MF 5711SL



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really nice looking with a very nice interior to go along. Nice mid-range tractor.

From Tractor.com.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractor.com/manufacturers/massey-ferguson/2017-massey-ferguson-5711sl-review-1852.html?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=MyTractorForum.com_unsold&utm_source=MyTractorForum.com20170607


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

All those steep nose masseys have great visibility. With a loader with the low cross tube you can see really well.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My cousin just bought a 5713. Nice baling tractor. In fact about the perfect size for baling and the power to go along with it. Exact same cab as my 7720. I find it interesting that the article compliments the seat. It is the same seat that is in my 2016 7720. As well as the same seat that is in my 2008 9635 swather. And the same seat that is in my 2001 MF 6290. Seat made by the same company that made the seat for our 2008 NH t6030


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> My cousin just bought a 5713. Nice baling tractor. In fact about the perfect size for baling and the power to go along with it. Exact same cab as my 7720. I find it interesting that the article compliments the seat. It is the same seat that is in my 2016 7720. As well as the same seat that is in my 2008 9635 swather. And the same seat that is in my 2001 MF 6290. Seat made by the same company that made the seat for our 2008 NH t6030


Wow.....must be a nice seat! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Wow.....must be a nice seat!
> 
> Regards, Mike


i guess if you stick with those sizes of MF and NH for the last 16 years you won't have to learn new seats. They are pretty good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Grammer has the seat business cornered....surely it's made by them, they've been making JD and kubota and others seats for years...that one looks just like a kubota seat.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think Grammer has the seat business cornered....surely it's made by them, they've been making JD and kubota and others seats for years...that one looks just like a kubota seat.


Yes you are right about Kubota. When my cousin demoed a Kubota it had a Grammer seat also. Just like my seats. That is what got me to looking at the seats in different brands. I didn't know JD seats were Grammer also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I think Grammer has the seat business cornered....surely it's made by them, they've been making JD and kubota and others seats for years...that one looks just like a kubota seat.


My Kubota seat sucks.Made for a 5' tall person.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK, about other areas of the country, but more than once I have used a brake for turning in a shorter radius, apparently this can't be done in this tractor.

"*Stepping on the brake also places the transmission in neutral. Differential lock is electro-hydraulically engaged and is fully locking.*"

Unless there is a un-do feature, I'm not interested.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I always wondered about wheel brakes on a foot controlled hydrostatic tractor, Doesn't seem like it would be possible to push the go pedal and use a brake at the same time.

"*Stepping on the brake also places the transmission in neutral. Differential lock is electro-hydraulically engaged and is fully locking.*"

That statement makes it clear there won't be any "go" and "whoa" at the same time on that tractor, and I, also, would find that a big negative.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

r82230 said:


> IDK, about other areas of the country, but more than once I have used a brake for turning in a shorter radius, apparently this can't be done in this tractor.
> 
> "*Stepping on the brake also places the transmission in neutral. Differential lock is electro-hydraulically engaged and is fully locking.*"
> 
> ...


Using wheel brakes to help turn is standard procedure here.  Also when using the engine to slow down on a hill would the transmission go into neutral with applying the brakes? Would that not be a bad idea? Our wheel loader has a switch that puts the transmission in neutral when the brake is applied. Probably run it half one way and half the other.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I always wondered about wheel brakes on a foot controlled hydrostatic tractor, Doesn't seem like it would be possible to push the go pedal and use a brake at the same time.
> "*Stepping on the brake also places the transmission in neutral. Differential lock is electro-hydraulically engaged and is fully locking.*"
> That statement makes it clear there won't be any "go" and "whoa" at the same time on that tractor, and I, also, would find that a big negative.


Given the level of computer controls on the tractor it's not clear if you can "brake and go" at the same time.

My hydro tractors will readily "brake turn". Routine....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Most of the tractors that kick out the transmission on braking don't do it for single side braking.

My hst Kubota brake steers fine too.

Bigger mfwds- I can't say I hardly use brake steering, with the front axle engaged it usually pulls the front end right around.

That old 2wd allis 7010 I have would never make a head land turn on soft soil without the turning brakes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's my take, this series of tractors are not intended for row crop use so the amount of "power turns" necessary would not be an issue.....however, for loader work that would be the cats meow.....at the utility segment of the market, FEL use is much more probable a task than anything that would require "power turns"..... Makes sense to me  
I looked at those tractors when they first came out, very nice straightforward layout....and I like the tranny. Interesting enuf, and I know this is hard to imagine, Deere just introduced a similar tranny....hard to imagine I know


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like the tractor engineers are copying the wheel loader engineers. Back in the '60s already Case wheel loaders had two brake pedals, one applied the brakes only, the other applied the brakes and kicked the trans in neutral.


----------

